# My family is complete



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I finally finished my goal. Got my AR10 a few days ago. Here is the family








This is my Tac group of long guns. Left to right Remington 700 tactical in .308, AR10 (latest addition), CX4 9mm, CX4 .45, Ruger SR556, Remington 700 sps .223. and the GSG5 in front.

Now I am finished for a while, at least until I get the AR10 paid off.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

A very good collection you have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Chuck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes definitely some nice looking toys there.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks All, Now I just need to get the AR10 outfitted. Would like to put some nice glass on it.


----------

